# Official Warriors @ Bulls. Saturday February 28, 2004. 7:30pm cst FSBay,WGN,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Warriors @ Bulls. Saturday February 28, 2004. 7:30pm cst FSBay,WGN,*

slluB 10-0




andras 9-1
MJG 9-1
sp00k 9-1
curry_52 9-1



One game left! Comes down to these five!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Since its the last game of the month, we must wait for slluB to make his prediction. Good thing that this is going to be at the UC and going to be a close game.

Saturday WGN!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

GS 141
Chicago 58

Pietrus with 60


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

GS wins

GS - 97
Cow pies - 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hint: Warriors are 7-21 on the road.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 89
GS 87

Kirk 22


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 90
GS 88


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Warriors @ Bulls. Saturday February 28, 2004. 7:30pm cst FSBay,WGN,*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> slluB 10-0
> 
> 
> ...


Needless to say, we're picking opposite of slluB. If this can count, I'd like to go with this:

Winner - 98
Loser - 95

Where obviously winner and loser is opposite of what slluB picks. Is this ok guys?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Warriors 94

Bulls 93


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 98
Warriors (come out to playee-yay) 92


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Keep the lottery balls flowing....
Golden State 101
Chicago 100

Crawford: Triple Double 21 pts 10 assists 12 rebounds

And everyone on the board will love him again.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 170
Warriors 147

J-Craw with 101 points.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

91









88


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

89









82

Leading Scorers:









18









18


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 128, Warriors 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Warriors 103
Bulls 94


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i predict i won't watch the game. it's a shame it's come to this, but the bulls play this year has to be some of the worse i have ever seen.


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

warriors 97
bulls 87


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls will win ...because i need to see them win ...my life doesn't depend on it but my sat. night will be shot if they dont

97-94


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

warriors 87
bulls 76


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win this one. 

96-89


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Warriors 101
Bulls 85


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

GS 79
Bulls 85


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 90
wars 87

curry 18/10
hinrich 22/4/7
chandler (if he plays) 1/9
crawford 13

dampier 20/20
j-rich 18


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 93
Warriors 90

Curry 21, 6
Hinrich 15, 7, 6


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>slluB</b>!
> warriors 97
> bulls 87


Well, this means a Bulls pick for me 

Bulls 91
Warriors 90


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did you see what Dampier did last night? 24 and 19. What Curry should be.

with Speedy out, we should see more of pietrus, foyle and avery. 

Bulls 109
GS 81

Lint with 27 :laugh:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>slluB</b>!
> warriors 97
> bulls 87


Guess I'm going 
Bulls 98
Warriors 95

Dampier has 19 rebounds
Cliff Robinson scores 23
Kirk scores 24


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

warriors 89
bulls 82

curry vs dampier seems to be an interesting match-up. let's hope eddy rises to the occasion


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Remember last year how we believed we could win every home game? Weren't we supposed to be even better this season? How quickly things change 

This current team is a joke. Seriously, we now have ONLY TWO players on this team that u can actually count on bringing it every night on both ends(E-Rob and Kirk). And those guyz r far from all stars. Thats the pitiful state of the Bulls.

Its a Saturday home game on WGN.....but the excitement or the optimism just isn't there anymore.

Warriors 98
Bulls 89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oy as in vey...


bulls 87
warriors 82


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is not a superstation game, right?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

bulls 89
warriors 78


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Warrior 100
Bulls 90


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 92
Warriors 91


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Warrior 100
Bulls 90


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> This is not a superstation game, right?


nope...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

On a limb.......

Bulls 103
GW Warriors 99


Chandler with a double double and inspired play after being humiliated.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

11-9 Bulls, mid first quarter.

Hinrich with 6 (2-2 from downtown)
Crawford, Curry with 2 points each

Anyone gonna do play by play?


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Crap, why cant the game be on the superatation? Well, I guess I'll go play around with the radio and try to pick up the signals from Chicago....:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

No but I'll do color...

Dampier, Uncle Cliff, and Van Exel are sporting orange headbands

Cardinal plays like a maniac, bouncing the ball off Davis

The Warriors are going big:
Dampier, Cardinal, Cliff, Dunleavy, Van Exel


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Warriors just paid no mind to Jamal twice in a row on defense (Jamal hit both shots).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

After the second basket, Dunleavy out, Pietrus in... Jamal hits another one.

Curry and Crawford are both hot. Tyson actually had a nice little pass to Curry.

Pietrus swats away Jamal's floater... spectacular play


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

26-17 Bulls at end of first


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Take that shi* outta here Pietrus!!!! 

Eddy with 3 blocks in the first quarter?!?!?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheWindyCityBallers</b>!
> Crap, why cant the game be on the superatation? Well, I guess I'll go play around with the radio and try to pick up the signals from Chicago....:upset:


You might have some luck. last night they said they could be heard in a number of states. (1000 AM)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is when I would like to see Jamal be a ballhog, when the rest of the team isn't feeling it, he should be shooting more. He's on fire right now but he only shot once this quarter. We are lucky we are still up as Golden state is struggling just as much.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich

for three....

GOOD!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Eddy is playing really inspired right now. 4 blocks?!?!

Tyson's short stint was one of the worst sequences of basketball I've seen. 3 dumb fouls in the span of 5 minutes?

Offense looked horrible with Hinrich on the bench. Kerr said the same.

Hopefully Bulls keep it up, then there's a 5 way tie for the ribs!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Make that 5 blocks for Eddy!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do pbp

Jason richadson double clutches in front of JC.

37-30 Bulls

AD fouls Cardinal after diving for the Ball.

Curry with career high 5 blocks. (keep in mind GS is playing 4 in 5 days)

Jamal called for a offensive foul for a moving screen. He set a screen for Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

stolen by Crawford. Crawford shoots misses

Jrich 3 try, misses

Hinrich to JC to Eddy foul called on Cliffy

Curry jump hook. nice 

NVE to cliffy runner no. dunleavy no. tap to Eddy

39-32 Bulls

Hinrich is fouled. hits both FT's

NVE, misses. Dunleavy followup good. 

Gill buzzer shot no good.

41-34 Bulls


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Curry: 10 pts, 8 boards, 5 blocks at the half?

Damn, where the hell was this Curry at the beginning of the season? I'm convinced now. Curry is the only franchise player on this team along with Hinrich. Chandler and Crawford can pack their bags for all I care. Crawford is a nice role player but Chandler really sucks.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Eddy with a near double-double in the first half...

10 points
8 rebounds

and...

5 blocked shots


:yes:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Curry: 10 pts, 8 boards, 5 blocks at the half?
> 
> Damn, where the hell was this Curry at the beginning of the season? I'm convinced now. Curry is the only franchise player on this team along with Hinrich. Chandler and Crawford can pack their bags for all I care. Crawford is a nice role player but Chandler really sucks.


Now you're convinced?

After one half?

This EC should have been here from JUMP.

JC was hitting when no one else was...

TC has more fouls than anything else...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich 3-6, 11 Pts 4 Rebs, 4 Assists
Crawford 5-9 11 Pts 2 Rebs, 1 Assist, 2 stls

Curry 5-10 11 Pts, 8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 5 blocks!! (i only counted 4 but oh well)  

Dampier 4-6 12 Pts 7 Rebs, 1 Assist, 

Jrich 4-10 8pts, 3 rebs, 2 assists

Each team could have pulled away in the 2nd quarter. GS went 5-23 that Q, Bulls went 6-23. Bulls had 7 TO's, GS had 6.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Eddy, 8 boards... 5blocks  

At halftime   

Tyson´s, well...........what can I say, wouldn´t hurt much IF he leaves you know...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Curry: 10 pts, 8 boards, 5 blocks at the half?
> 
> Damn, where the hell was this Curry at the beginning of the season? I'm convinced now. Curry is the only franchise player on this team along with Hinrich. Chandler and Crawford can pack their bags for all I care. Crawford is a nice role player but Chandler really sucks.


Eddy Curry played even better during the last 1/4 of the 02/03 season (Again, meaningless games).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A big problem I see for JC is that he has poor shot selection. Ok when he's hot, the Bulls must find ways to get him the ball. Instead JC setups up Ronald Dupree in the post even though jamal was wide open. He needs to shoot less when he's not feeling it and shoot more when he's draining them

Skiles wants to teach him consistency but more and more it appears he isn't that type of player. He must learn how to get into the flow of the offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Warriors have it. Cardinal shoots misses.

Gill off the screen to AD. to JC to eddy fires misses.

NVE rebs. cliffy misses.

Hinrich to Curry to Crawford. Jamal raises up jumper *Good*

Richardson misses. 

Eddy* dunks* the ball!

T/O GS. *45-34 Bulls* nice.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Hinrich 3-6, 11 Pts 4 Rebs, 4 Assists
> Crawford 5-9 11 Pts 2 Rebs, 1 Assist, 2 stls
> Curry 5-10 11 Pts, 8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 5 blocks!! (i only counted 4 but oh well)


hope they will be able to keep it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cliff shot good

Curry misses

Richardson rebs.

Cardinal to Dampier. Blocked by AD.

JC baseline to AD. to KH, KH shot no good. OOB to GS.

Dampier hook MISS but foul on Gill.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

looks possible a tripe double for kirk...

11 PT, 5AS, 6RB.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry guys, the Eddy bandwagon has no room for you.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

EC: 6 BLK:!! 

watch out!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Richardson baseline to NVE. NVE steps out of bounds. Bulls Ball

Hinrich through traffice floater* NO. *

Eddy with the Offensive board good and a foul. Dampier Fouls. *FT good*

NVE shoots *GOOD.*

Hinrich to Crawford. Gill baseline. *misses 17 footer*

Jrich to NVE to Dampier to Cliffy back to NVE raises up for 3 *GOOD.*

Timeout Bulls 48-41 7:26 left.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Sorry guys, the Eddy bandwagon has no room for you.


good thing i jumped on the bandwagon early in the season, or was it late in the pre-season? ehhh...who cares, i got a spot on this wagon.

Will Eddy get a triple-double tonight?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Potential is a man today !

I wish he will hammer somebody and get flagrant call, sometime
and the end of the game. :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I sure hope the folks at WGN sleep well tonight after airing "The Game" starring Michael Douglas instead of the freaking Bulls game.

Nice job, people. Nice job.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AnaMayShun</b>!
> 
> 
> good thing i jumped on the bandwagon early in the season, or was it late in the pre-season? ehhh...who cares, i got a spot on this wagon.
> ...


Charter Member #7 you are.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KH triple-double alert:
11 points, 8 boards, 7 dimes w/ 4 and change left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich could have a triple-double tonight..

11 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists






i give up, im always a second too late after everyone


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry 15 pts 9 rebs 6 blks 3 assists

KH to Curry and he *dunks* the ball.

NVE fake on KH, shot good baseline

50-43

foul on JRich

foul on Cardinal

Curry shooting 2. Curry misses first. hits the second.

I don't know what happened. I stepped away to chop up some live crabs for dinner.

Bulls lead 55-45 4:35 left 3rd q 21 for Eddy. as I saw him dunk.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry and Kirk deserve some play on NBA Fastbreak tonight, but I doubt they'll get any. Kenny Anderson still thinks Vin Baker's gonna bust out.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> KH triple-double alert:
> 11 points, 8 boards, 7 dimes w/ 4 and change left in the 3rd quarter.


Kirk always is ready !


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Has any other rookie had a triple-double yet?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kirk is struggling w his shot but he already ha 8rebs n 8a in this game.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> Has any other rookie had a triple-double yet?


No.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> kirk is struggling w his shot but he already ha 8rebs n 8a in this game.


3-3 from downtown, but missed everything else. I think his FG% will be way up next year with a little more strength/stamina and a lot more knowledge of the game/players. He struggles inside the paint when he has the distinct potential not to.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson in for AD.

Robinson jumper NO

Dupree gets the rebound as Hinrich hustles and boxes out Dunleavy.

Moving screen foul called on Curry

GS misses

Crawford misses

NVE to robinson to dunleavy and stolen by the bulls

Eddy gets and *DUNKS* the ball. he's taking it to Dampier

Dampier baseline 17 footer good.

58-49 Bulls

Hinrich open jumper, MISS

Dampier rebs.

OOB to GS

Avery Johnson in for GS

Avery hits a jumper

Crawford for Dupree, baseline jumper no good. JC rebs. to Chandler to Dupree misses but gets fouled.

misses first free throw. makes second.

Bulls 7-13 from the charity stripe

Jrich open jumper. GOOD

bounce to AD. back to Tyson, to AD jumper. NO. Gill rebs. Loose ball foul on Kendall. good ball movement though

43 secs left. 

Blocking foul on Dupree


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Skiles can't afford to keep KH and EC out. Golden State is making a run.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jrich hits both FT's

Dupree hits a layup

Cliff 3 try. NO good

61-55 Bulls 4th quarter/


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey! Instead of the game, WGN is showing the Oakridge Boys!!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I must go and eat dinner. Go Bulls!


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hey! Instead of the game, WGN is showing the Oakridge Boys!!!!!! Awesome!


isn't it though? when will WGN start showing every Saturday game the Bulls play? I rarely get to see the Bulls play.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Go Bulls! The ribs are still within my reach :jam:


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I must go and eat dinner. Go Bulls!


I take it, that means no more pbp for the rest of the night?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Skiles can't afford to keep KH and EC out. Golden State is making a run.


but kirk couldn't hit the broadside of the barn.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> but kirk couldn't hit the broadside of the barn.


Move his butt out to 25' and he's golden.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

[TBD] Timeout: Regular 
(8:52) [CHI] Hinrich Foul: Shooting (2 PF) 
(9:10) [CHI 66-59] Dupree Free Throw 2 of 2 (7 PTS) 
(9:10) [CHI 65-59] Dupree Free Throw 1 of 2 (6 PTS) 
(9:10) [CHI] Chandler Substitution replaced by Curry 
(9:10) [GOS] Dampier Foul: Shooting (4 PF) 
(9:26) [GOS 59-64] Richardson Jump Shot: Made (20 PTS) Assist: Pietrus (1 AST) 
(9:44) [GOS] Cardinal Rebound (Off:5 Def:5) 
(9:45) [GOS] Richardson Free Throw 2 of 2 missed 
(9:45) [GOS 56-64] Richardson Free Throw 1 of 2 (17 PTS) 
(9:45) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Shooting (4 PF) 
(9:57) [CHI 64-55] Chandler Free Throw 2 of 2 (1 PTS) 
(9:57) [CHI] Team Rebound 
(9:57) [CHI] Chandler Free Throw 1 of 2 missed 
(9:57) [GOS] Pietrus Foul: Shooting (1 PF)


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> [TBD] Timeout: Regular
> (8:52) [CHI] Hinrich Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
> (9:10) [CHI 66-59] Dupree Free Throw 2 of 2 (7 PTS)
> ...


i guess i was wrong about the pbp. yahoo update is better than nothing.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

66-64 Bulls.

****.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

(8:35) [GOS] Pietrus Free Throw 1 of 2 
(8:35) [CHI] Dupree Foul: Shooting (3 PF) 
(8:37) [CHI] Curry Turnover: Lost Ball (2 TO) Steal: Pietrus (1 ST) 
(8:50) [CHI] Davis Rebound (Off:0 Def:5) 
(8:52) [GOS] Richardson Free Throw 2 of 2 missed 
(8:52) [GOS 60-66] Richardson Free Throw 1 of 2 (21 PTS)


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somebody from Bulls needs to step up, now .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's E-Rob?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Where's E-Rob?


He is in the bathroom


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kirk get his 10th rebs, 2 more assist to go.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> kirk get his 10th rebs, 2 more assist to go.


Get the W, then worry about triple-doubles. But yeah, 2 dimes for Kirk wouldn't hurt.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> kirk get his 10th rebs, 2 more assist to go.


Curry with a Double-Double
23pts 10 reb
just 4 more blocks to go


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Get the W, then worry about triple-doubles. But yeah, 2 dimes for Kirk wouldn't hurt.


agreed!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I bet rlucas is smiling watching his boy Pietrus right now. Kid can ball.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

are the Bulls playing good defense? or are the Warriors just tired and not hitting their shots? Yahoo update shows them shooting 23-78 for a .295 shooting percentage, so far in this game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk wasn't looking? That's not very fundemental.

The wheels are falling off at 3 minute mark


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Good to see Hinrich continues the tradition of two terrible t/o's in the 4th....Not


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I bet rlucas is smiling watching his boy Pietrus right now. Kid can ball.


can we just put him and Kirk in the same backcourt and watch them shut people down? I mean really, sloane and van lier all over again. Id pay to watch that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Good to see Hinrich continues the tradition of two terrible t/o's in the 4th....Not


His A/TO for Februrary is over 4:1, and his total A/TO for the season is above 2:1. He almost has a triple-double this game and has come through quite well in the clutch for a rookie.

What more do you want?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many points made by JC this (4) Q and where is EC ?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

that was really a bad play by Kirk, how do you run almost to the end of the court on a fast break, w/o looking for the ball? I didn't see where the pass hit him but I hope it was his head.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I bet rlucas is smiling watching his boy Pietrus right now. Kid can ball.


Damn, beat me to it VV. 

Eddy on the boards and blocks! Keep it up big guy.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I want, what everyone wants out of all of our young guys....consistency and to play with their heads for 4 quarters.

Two critical turnovers back to back can kill a weak team like ours as much as two bad shots back to back.

Bottom line, we lose, it's the teams fault. I don't care if someone scores 40 or has a quaruple dopuble, a loss is a loss.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, beat me to it VV.
> ...


You guys did good. Talk him up some more


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich and the entire team battle....HUGE rebound by Hinrich.

Props to him for battling on that


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I want, what everyone wants out of all of our young guys....consistency and to play with their heads for 4 quarters.
> 
> Two critical turnovers back to back can kill a weak team like ours as much as two bad shots back to back.
> ...


Exactly. But if you're harping on consistency and intelligence, then Hinrich's not the one to harp on.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Hinrich and the entire team battle....HUGE rebound by Hinrich.
> 
> Props to him for battling on that


Expect more in the future.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Come on guys. Close it out.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If we ever learn to hit our clitch free throws we will win more close games like this.

Kills me, Gill, then Crawford miss one each. Mental.......we are still a mentally weak ball club.

Thankfully GW has been even worse on the line or this game would be over.

Would like to give Props to Curry and Hinrich and Crawford. Nice core to build around.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Come on guys. Close it out.


i wish the Bulls would just hit their freethrows.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. But if you're harping on consistency and intelligence, then Hinrich's not the one to harp on.


I agree on that point.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

dampier dunks........tied, man


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me! ughh


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

was it eddy's fault?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

****.

****.

****.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Tied on Dampier's dunk....come on guys....don't you get tired of losing games you had a lead in?


Let's hope for a big shot here from Hinrich or Crawford....

Whatever we do....Don't pass to Davis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

c'mon now hinrich

hit something!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

just started following on gamecast, and Curry with 6 blocks!


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Tied on Dampier's dunk....come on guys....don't you get tired of losing games you had a lead in?
> 
> 
> ...


i want them to get the ball to Curry down low, i'm pretty sure he'll either dunk it or get fouled.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Hinrich misses that shot intentionally. He's trying to pad his stat to a triple double by choking on the last shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good or bad by Hinrich at the end of regulation?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT = Kirk triple-double


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, good look from Hinrich.
Did he even hit rim on that shot?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

:00.0 End of 4th Quarter 
:00.0 CHI - K. Hinrich misses a 14-foot jumper in the lane 

well, atleast Davis didn't get the ball.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Scott designed a nice play on that inbound, too bad Kirk missed the wide open shot. I wanted to bed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Hinrich misses that shot intentionally. He's trying to pad his stat to a triple double by choking on the last shot.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Overtime = Given we lose.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Santa, 

all I want for Christmas is a guy who can hit the clutch shot when we need one.

Hurried attempt so can't blame him for missing the barn door, but it's gonna be tough in OT. Big Mo is on the Warrior's side right now.


Just one of the FT's from Gill and Crawford and we win.


Come on Bulls, defend your home court!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Hinrich misses that shot intentionally. He's trying to pad his stat to a triple double by choking on the last shot.



:laugh: 

Yeah, ummm, maybe he should've fed it to himself of the backboard.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Hinrich misses that shot intentionally. He's trying to pad his stat to a triple double by choking on the last shot.


Ignoring the fact that Hinrich is the complete opposite of a selfish player, I would think hitting the game-winning shot at the end of regulation would bring a bit more glory than a belated triple-doubt. But I could be wrong.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damnit this team does not play smart. 

Don't eat greasy foods before OT Crawford...


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

man, kirk blew it again!
maybe he's looking for his 1st triple double of the year.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Ignoring the fact that Hinrich is the complete opposite of a selfish player, I would think hitting the game-winning shot at the end of regulation would bring a bit more glory than a belated triple-doubt. But I could be wrong.


He was joking dude .


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Ignoring the fact that Hinrich is the complete opposite of a selfish player, I would think hitting the game-winning shot at the end of regulation would bring a bit more glory than a belated triple-doubt. But I could be wrong.


KC,

I think that it was sarcasm


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Good shot JC. Kirk one assist away.

Get the W!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am back and I have a bad taste in my mouth...

Jrich no.

Bulls reb

Hinrich to Gill to Jamal, off a pick from Eddy Jamal shot GOOD.

79-78

NVE misses. 15 footer. Gill rebs

Hinrich to Gill, Block foul on Cardinal

Crawford makes another shot. lead is 3

81-78 Bulls

Richardson to Cardinal. For three! and he ties the game. 

Eddy to Kendall baseline and a foul on Cardinal. his fourth. 

Hinrich to Eddy eddy 1on1. fires from the outside. tips the rebs to Hinrich to Crawford a long jumper in and out no Good. Cardinal rebs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jrich raises up and no good. T/o scott skiles. 

Hinrich Triple double nice game for Captain Kirk.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

They need to start pounding the ball down inside again, make Dampier or Cardinal foul out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

triple double means jack without a win.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So damn close.

While I appreciate Craw and Hinrich hitting from outside, we need to pound it into Curry.

Come on guys...


PS - Congrats to Hinrich for the Triple.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Watch Van Exel. He is clutch.

Lets get Dampier out of the there.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Curry with 23 pts and 14 rebs. what's his season and career highs for rebs?


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

missing FT´s again!!!:upset:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Dampier fouls out. Hit FT Eddy!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich,Davis, Crawford, Gill, Curry

Hinrich to Eddy penetrates and gets fouled by Dampier. Dampier fouls out. Hit the road jack and don't you come back no more.

Dunleavy checks in,

Dunleavy fights up a shot no good

Ad rebs

Hinrich to Eddy curry. jumphook GOOD! cliff can't guard eddy!

84-81 38.5 secs left in OT. We must keep going to Eddy!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

all five starters have played at least 43 minutes... wow. conditioning does payoff!


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

84-81

Hold on Bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

**** yeah Eddy. **** yeah.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Dampier gone, now time to make Cardinal foul out, and Pietrus if he comes back in.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> KC,
> ...




They really need to create some sort of sarcasm text. Figuring out who's an idiot and who's joking can be a b*tch over a message board.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> triple double means jack without a win.


Easy VV, you were the one jumping us on the earlier joke. We give your guy some love and you implode. Hang in there......


We may yet pull this one out. One thing is for sure....

Curry and Crawford and Hinrich are a damn good trio.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Come on guys...

Get it to Eddy.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

EC=JC=26PTS=WIN!!

Keep it up bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NVE jumphook no. 

Big rebound by Jamal between Dunleavy and Richardson.

Jamal gets fouled.

Golden State looks tired. yep 4 games in 5 days will hurt.

Jamal, first Ft good, miss the second

Cardinal gets the reb. 85-81 28 secs left. timeout GS.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK Skiles, time for a Free Throw drill in practice. 

3 laps for everyone you miss....

Let's go guys, get it in to Curry


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Easy VV, you were the one jumping us on the earlier joke. We give your guy some love and you implode. Hang in there......


Gotcha. I'm on my eighth Sierra Nevada.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This wouldn't even be a game had we just made our FTs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

27.9 left 

Golden state to inbound. Dunleavy to NVE, back out to Richardson raises up and gets fouled by Jamal. Jrich will shoot 2.

not a good foul.

Jrich misses the first.
Dunleavy out. Pietrus in.
JRich MISSES the second.

Gill gets fouled

21.3 left 85-81 Bulls.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This wouldn't even be a game had we just made our FTs.


17-28 at the moment. Not good.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This wouldn't even be a game had we just made our FTs.


No doubt!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This wouldn't even be a game had we just made our FTs.


of course, if GW doesn't miss 12 FT's in the 4th and OT, we lose.

Just goes to show conditioning is very important


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This wouldn't even be a game had we just made our FTs.


yup. Gill splits 2 Ft's

Jrich To robinson, tapped Dunleavy no, Gill gets the reb and he gets fouled.

86-81


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gill splits 2 more.

NVE for 3 no

Dunleavy shoots misses

BUlls WIN!

87-81 is the final.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Lebron who? Carmelo who?

Hinrich is the 1st rookie with a triple-double. Great job Kirk.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Good games Eddy, JC and Kirk.

ERob injured? Maybe he sprained an eye lash or got that season ending paper cut.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

A win. Okay, now Kirk's triple-double officially kicks ***, even if he didn't shoot that well inside the three-point line.

Big props to Curry and Crawford. Great game to learn from and reference in the future.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice win. Nice game of Kirk. First rookie this season with a tripe double..:yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> triple double means jack without a win.


...and with the win?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and with the win?


GB, glad to see you back!


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

the 8 man rotation tonight wasn't that bad. i wish ERob would've played instead of Dupree. Still wondering why he didn't play.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

it's about time  

Congrats to:

1) Eddy for a HUGE night

26 points, 14 rebounds and 6 blocks!

2) Jamal for a great night as well

27 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists

3) Kirk for his first career triple-double (would have been better if he shot better)

4) The Bulls for outscoring the Warriors 10-4 in OT

Way to play


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Good to see you back GB.

Eddy's best all round game for the season?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> it's about time
> 
> Congrats to:
> ...


and congrats to me as well. Pietrus looks like a player. But Musselman cant seem to figure that out


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Good games Eddy, JC and Kirk.
> 
> ERob injured? Maybe he sprained an eye lash or got that season ending paper cut.



:laugh:


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

2nd rookie triple double I think. Didn't TJ Ford have one early on?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> 17-28 at the moment. *Not good*.


Most important stat of the night.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> 2nd rookie triple double I think. Didn't TJ Ford have one early on?


Nope


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> 2nd rookie triple double I think. Didn't TJ Ford have one early on?


Nope. I don't know if TJ Ford has scored 10 points in a game yet


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Nope, TJ didn't. My bad.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and congrats to me as well. Pietrus looks like a player. But Musselman cant seem to figure that out


Could be a nice back up to JC.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Hinrich. Is. A. STUD.
The. End.

or should i say JUST the beginning!!
   


excellent game KH&EC&JC!!!

They didn't give up and _THAT_ was the best part


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't know if TJ Ford has scored 10 points in a game yet


:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> GB, glad to see you back!


Thank you.

rest assured, my sacrifices are made for the betterment of the entire board.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Good to see you back GB.
> 
> Eddy's best all round game for the season?


Thanks. And thanks to all for their support during the long, long night.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls win!!!!!!!!!!

Thank God we played a cold shooting GW. 


Short bench tonight for Skiles....

Here is the latest example of why we need better players surronding the three C's and Hinrich:

Kendall Gill - 3-13, 5-10 FT = 11
A. Davis - 1-8 = 4
TY Chi - 0-1 = 1
Dupree 2-4 = 7
Fizer - 0-0

Eddy Curry - 11-23, 4-9FT = 26
Jamal Crawford - 12-21, 2-4 FT = 27
Kirk Hinrich - 3-12, 3-3 3pt, 2-2 FT, 12 Rebs, 10 Ast = 11 

Big Three = 64 Points, 31 Rebs, 17 Asts

Rest of team = 23 Points, 29 Rebs, 5 Assts

Eddy Curry with a double, double and 6 Blocks!

Can someone tell me why Chandler can't do what Davis does? Why can't this guy prove more worthy of PT than a guy who shoots 1-8.....yeah, he had 3 blocks and some good rebounds....but......come on he also had 4 TO's.

We really are not a talented team. 

We need to accept that Crawford, Hinrich and even Curry are playing outnumbered. We have no depth at all.

Did E-rob have an upset stomach? Steal Skiles' favorite chair?

I would've thought we'd have given him some burn to annoy Richardson and Pietrus.

Side note - I would definitely consider a Tyson + Filler for Dunleavy and Pietrus trade, even if it meant swapping picks.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Great game by Hinrich. He's really impressed me all season long. 

Looks like Eddy is right on time for his second half surge. I'm not falling for it this time though.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, now for the most important question...










Who won the ribs?  
I believe we have a 5 way tie.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

time to pee in peoples cheerios. are we officially into meaningless game season yet? I have been dying to hear Skiles response to a win once we entered this part of the calendar. Particularly against a team playing their 4th game in 5 nights.


On a good note, Kirk played great ball. Curry pulled out one of his better games against these guys last year as well. And Crawford played ok. always nice to get a win but.................


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I have trouble calling a game between two non-playoff teams in which the combined fg% was around 35% a "win".

We wanted to lose slightly less than GS did. Good games by Eddy, Kirk and Jamal, but not THAT good.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I have trouble calling a game between two non-playoff teams in which the combined fg% was around 35% a "win".
> 
> We wanted to lose slightly less than GS did. Good games by Eddy, Kirk and Jamal, but not THAT good.


VFlog, OT, how many wins would GS have in the east? 40-42? too bad they are stuck in the west. they have a nice team.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> VFlog, OT, how many wins would GS have in the east? 40-42? too bad they are stuck in the west. they have a nice team.


sometimes they look like a really good squad, but then they have a quarter or so where they can do nothing right. Like a couple weeks ago they took the lakers to the final play and their set play for the game-winning shot was a Cliff Robinson fallaway with Shaq guarding him. Blocked. NVE had been making huge shots down the stretch, but that was the play they ran.

It's dumb stuff like that keeping them from being more like the Nuggets and fighting for the playoffs. They have some talent and a lot of the time they play really good ball. Plus they've had injuries to Murph, NVE, and a smattering of others. They just can't string it together.

I'd say they'd be the 5th or 6th seed in the east and go about .500, honestly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> On a good note, Kirk played great ball. Curry pulled out one of his better games against these guys last year as well. And Crawford played ok. always nice to get a win but.................


Ummmm, guys, am I the only one who watch Hinrich miss all nin of his shots that weren't three pointers? He played very well, but to say that Crawford played OK, gets me. 

Crawford is playing much better D and going at the rim on offense and defense. Curry played like a Man tonight. Hinrich played well too. 

Has everyone set the expectations for a guy like Crawford so high that when he plays so well, it was an average game?

Meanwhile Kirk and Pietrus have great games? 

I loved watching the trio of Curry, Crawford and Hinrich tonight. If you throw in one more real contributor, then a scrapper we will be very tough night in and night out.

bottom line - Our Guards had great numbers tonight, because of their combined play.

PS - Hinrich did play great down the stretch.....:grinning:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> sometimes they look like a really good squad, but then they have a quarter or so where they can do nothing right. Like a couple weeks ago they took the lakers to the final play and their set play for the game-winning shot was a Cliff Robinson fallaway with Shaq guarding him. Blocked. NVE had been making huge shots down the stretch, but that was the play they ran.
> ...


thats about right. I watch a ton of their games or I tivo their games with the hope of actually seeing a Pietrus sighting. It seems to me they give Musselman alot of credit. But I see him as a little guy with a Napoleans complex. He cant seem to get along with anyone. I dont know if he is the great tactician that everyone gives him credit for. But then again, they did exceed expectations last year so he cant be all bad


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummmm, guys, am I the only one who watch Hinrich miss all nin of his shots that weren't three pointers? He played very well, but to say that Crawford played OK, gets me.
> ...


It was a good game by JC but I just want to see a week or 2 of this in a row before kudos get dealt out. 

As for Kirk, I always say that he has trouble finishing at the rim. that was evident tonight apparently. I dont know, the game is sitting on my tivo at home, but still a great game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hinrich was great down the stretch, doing what he's supposed to do and setup plays for Eddy. Eddy abused Dampier all night. There were some lapses in the game (Dampier getting that dunk in regulation to tie it up or when after Cardinal hit a 3, Jamal just went one on one and just put up a stupid shot) except that Jamal played a consistent steady game on both ends. He put the clamps down on Jrich and wouldn't let him go to the paint and forced him to take tough shots. He was probably tired and he had this one great shot with Jamal in his face, still a good effort.

Kirk did miss a ton of shots but he's not really in there to score a ton.

Holy cow. Eddy played 47 minutes. Remember 2 months ago we all said he wasn't conditioned enough? He's come a long way.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

What I really liked about Kirk's game was he didn't let JRich take advantage in the post. Several times JRich tried to post Kirk and just ended up kicking it out again.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow... Eddy outrebound and outblock Dampier. Eddy definitely has it. Will he be able to do something like this consitently in his prime?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

In the East GS would have the same number of wins. They have lost to bad teams in the east.


----------

